# 2001 New Beetle 2.0 VAG-Com Code P0302



## tberry0916 (Mar 5, 2007)

My 01 New Beetle 2.0 started running roughly yesterday as if someone had flippped a switch.
I have a VAG-Com cable and found that the trouble code is P0302 - Number 2 cylinder misfiring.
Is this a symptom of a coil pack problem or possibly plug wires?
The spark plugs are original and ought to be changed, but this doesn't seem like that type of problem.
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: 2001 New Beetle 2.0 VAG-Com Code P0302 (tberry0916)*

How many miles are on the car? My old 2.0 had about 60k when I changed the plugs. When I did, I guess the rubber on the plug wires cracked or something, and it started misfiring. I changed the plug wires and it was fine after that. Changing the plugs and checking/changing the plug wires would be the first on my list if I had your problems.


----------



## tberry0916 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 2001 New Beetle 2.0 VAG-Com Code P0302 (1.8T_Moe)*

The car has 42,000 miles on it and they are sure to need changing. I'll try that and see if it works first. Can't hurt and for sure I need to do it anyhow.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 2001 New Beetle 2.0 VAG-Com Code P0302 (tberry0916)*

2.0's do not have coil pack issues like the 1.8T does. Although some times they do go bad and I wouldn't rule it out completely. The most common cause of this are fouled plugs and cracked plug wires. The plug wires are very brittle and have a tendancy to crack allowing the plug to simply ground out on the head of the motor.


----------



## tberry0916 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 2001 New Beetle 2.0 VAG-Com Code P0302 (bugasm99)*

Thanks for the advice, everyone. The plugs and wires were replaced but didn't improve the situation. It appears to be a fuel injector according to the service center.


----------



## Evanrude (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: 2001 New Beetle 2.0 VAG-Com Code P0302 (tberry0916)*

I have a 2002 1.8T Beetle, and had a similar code this past week. And everyone told me for SURE that it was bad coilpacks.
Nope. Injector #1 popped and was replaced under warranty.
Thank God my 2002 didn't go into service until March 27 of 2003, cause I still have my 4 year warranty for 2 more weeks








Otherwise, Injector is about $125 .. add labor and it runs like $330 for ONE injector. About $770 to replace all of them (including labor).


----------



## gonzalezgurria (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 2001 New Beetle 2.0 VAG-Com Code P0302 (tberry0916)*

have the same problem misfire in 3 cylinders replaced the coil and every thing is fine 
check the wires too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mine is a 99 nb


----------

